# City says I can screen print from home,then tells me I cant.



## joe468 (Sep 25, 2011)

The City Hall people in my city of Santa Clarita CA dont seem to stay consistent with the happenings here.I talked to one city planner there over the phone that said small home businesses do not need a business license to silk screen out of there home but rather a home occupany permit and that it was ok to do silk screening from home.I went back in to ask somemore questions and the other city planner in same off say "nope, you cant silk screen out of your house. Its considered as manufacturing goods." I hate trying to get info from them.Now I am waiting for a call from someone above these two clowns to get a third opinion if I can continue,being I bought equipment on what the first guy said.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If they are like my town, they will not permit silk screening from home UNLESS you have arrangements for proper disposal of inks, etc and you can assure them that no customers will be coming to your home...Many years ago I had a home business and I had to have a private mail box service for delivery as they would not permit deliveries like UPS, FedEx etc to deliver directly


----------



## Ylla (May 17, 2011)

joe468 said:


> The City Hall people in my city of Santa Clarita CA dont seem to stay consistent with the happenings here.I talked to one city planner there over the phone that said small home businesses do not need a business license to silk screen out of there home but rather a home occupany permit and that it was ok to do silk screening from home.I went back in to ask somemore questions and the other city planner in same off say "nope, you cant silk screen out of your house. Its considered as manufacturing goods." I hate trying to get info from them.Now I am waiting for a call from someone above these two clowns to get a third opinion if I can continue,being I bought equipment on what the first guy said.


that's not considered "manufacturing good", is it?
you're not producing the shirt from the first fiber to a wearable t-shirt. sometimes these city people don't know exactly how screen printing is done. you ask 5 different city employees and you will get 5 different answers.

i agree though that you just have to use proper waste disposal. definitely no draining of inks or chemicals into sewerage.....or even proper fume disposal you got to watch out. that's am pretty sure is standard for any civilized city.

check to see if your city has a website where you can read about the bylaws and regulations of home business...waste disposal, etc.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t77157-2.html

been discussed to death allready, cali sux if you run a home biz


----------



## joe468 (Sep 25, 2011)

This from reading it seems that if you "have" employees.Am I misreading this?This is just me working with a 4 color 1 station press making some t shirts that I designed a picture for to sell at swap meets etc. and occasionally make some logo shirts for company shirts.


----------



## joe468 (Sep 25, 2011)

and cool thank you I did notice the... manufactured shirts.. part.Which is pretty crappy.We have people here that knit stuff from nothing and sell it and that seems more like manufacturing that embellishing a shirt is.


----------



## Enrique (Apr 27, 2011)

I might be wrong but I think something is considered "manufacturered" when there's some kind of mechanical process involved that speeds up or facilitates the making of the product.

So for example, if you were making custom t-shirts by gluing rhinestones to it by hand, it's a hobby or craft (even if you sell it). But if you've gone out of your way to purchase and use a machine that automates the rhinestone process (in any degree) then it's manufacturing (because your intent is clearly to mass-produce for sale).


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Santa Clarita does not allow any home based business other than a business office. 

"*Home-based Business
*Businesses conducted out of a residence require a home occupation permit
from the Planning Division. Certain types of businesses are not allowed
to operate out of a home. The home occupation permit does not allow for
company vehicles or for clients to be on the premises. It is for home office​use only."

You are out of luck.


----------

